# Using sectional cables with drill adaptor



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*Sectional Drain Cleaning Cables Compatible with Ridgid® Cables*












Catalog No.Description7.5R-75/8" x 7-1/2 ft. Close-Wound7.5R-85/8" x 7-1/2 ft. Open-Wound5R-107/8" x 5 ft. Open-Wound


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I just purchased 10 sections of 5R-10 cable 7/8" open wound cable 5' long. I wont to use them with a drill adaptor sometimes inside or in tight spaces. You can spin it really fast and use chain knockers ort slot type of connections for flex shaft to do high speed cleaning and removing of buildup in old drains. I can still use a camera just not while it is spinning. The sections aren't cheap $45 apiece but very durable and you only kink one at a time.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Drain Sewer Cleaning Drill Adapter 7/8" Sectional Cable Ridgid General | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Drain Sewer Cleaning Drill Adapter 7/8" Sectional Cable Ridgid General at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












Drain Sewer Cleaning Drill Adapter 5/8" Sectional Cable Ridgid General | eBay


Up for sale is one drill adapter to run Ridged and General 5/8" sectional cables from a drill as pictured above.



www.ebay.com





Here are some drill adaptors


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

People have made a 5/8" drill adaptor out of an old piece of 5/8" sectional cable and a screwdriver driver extension in a battery drill kit. I guess you cut off the cable and you screw it on to the adaptor and it fits snug.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Circular Chain For PVC Pipes (No Hard Tips)


This Circular chain knocker is suitable for use in PVC (ABS) pipes because it has no hard metal tips. Perfect for the fast removal of hard incrustations such as urine scale, lime scale, cement or tile grout. The knocker is also well suited for removing pipe blockages caused by root intrusion.




plumber-tools.com





Decided to get two flex shafts from Plumber-tools they are out of Finland (pocote resini?)
I got the 10 meter with 8mm flex shaft 1 1/2" to 2" PVC kit 
20 meter with 10 mm flex shaft 3" to 4" PVC descaling kit


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I can always put more aggressive cutters (carbide) on the flex shaft a have a few around
most of my drains seem to be ABS.


----------



## Froggy (8 mo ago)

This is why I joined the forum...

Are there any videos of this process? It seems like the cable would flop around and splatter. I'm guessing you're going low speed as you feed the cable in?


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

7/8" open wound sectional cable is strong and flexible. I would run it 2000 rpms myself. I am buying the 5' sections to avoid it twisting up if it gets coiled up.
Look on you tube for examples 



 This a a German guy I like to watch really skilled. I read the captions he uses sectional cable with a drill
If you watch his videos he has lots of attachments for his cable some are probably home made.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I was thinking today about how expensive the flex shaft cutters are $100 to $300 dollars depending on what you want and cable size. I was thinking of a cheap alternative that may work. Wire wheels for a grinder should clean the inside of a sewer main.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

This would work great for cleaning a stoppage, but you can also unscrew the cutter and put on a grinding wheel like


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> This would work great for cleaning a stoppage, but you can also unscrew the cutter and put on a grinding wheel like
> View attachment 132778
> View attachment 132779


Just be like Terry. 
Don’t put it in reverse!


----------



## Froggy (8 mo ago)

I don't understand why we aren't using polymer cutting heads, something that won't damage pipes but will destroy clogs. Why don't rotary tools have like fins to propel the water forward, like a long corkscrew, since soft stoppages are the usual time cables become worthless


----------



## Froggy (8 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> 7/8" open wound sectional cable is strong and flexible. I would run it 2000 rpms myself. I am buying the 5' sections to avoid it twisting up if it gets coiled up.
> Look on you tube for examples
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I was worried about, cable flipping and doing the pretzel roll. But it seems the cable wasn't kinked? Very interesting.

A piece of poly pipe fitted inside another to create a telescoping guide would be pretty slick. Think like a closet auger.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Froggy said:


> I don't understand why we aren't using polymer cutting heads, something that won't damage pipes but will destroy clogs. Why don't rotary tools have like fins to propel the water forward, like a long corkscrew, since soft stoppages are the usual time cables become worthless


If you're damaging pipes with metal cutter heads you're doing it wrong.

Plastic heads would shatter/melt/bend to a useless shape.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Froggy said:


> This is what I was worried about, cable flipping and doing the pretzel roll. But it seems the cable wasn't kinked? Very interesting.
> 
> A piece of poly pipe fitted inside another to create a telescoping guide would be pretty slick. Think like a closet auger.


Make one and show us.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Froggy said:


> This is what I was worried about, cable flipping and doing the pretzel roll. But it seems the cable wasn't kinked? Very interesting.
> 
> A piece of poly pipe fitted inside another to create a telescoping guide would be pretty slick. Think like a closet auger.


He has produced many videos using his home made flex shaft and his sectional cable with a drill adaptor. He seems to have had good results for lots of jobs.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Just for general information I emailed "Plumbers Tools" and asked how to lubricate my new flex shaft since they ship it dry. They said they use Machine oil because it remains stable in high heat. He also stated some people use graphite grease. He also stated I could use compressor oil or paraffin oil. 

For my homemade flex shaft I just used marine grade grease. I will probably use compressor oil since I have a couple of quarts already.

Hope this info is helpful.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> Just for general information I emailed "Plumbers Tools" and asked how to lubricate my new flex shaft since they ship it dry. They said they use Machine oil..........



I vote you use General Snake Oil, it's made for snake cables.

I'm sure it's just motor oil with a nice smell, but it certainly works great.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes I remember the nice smell on on drum machine after I poured some snake oil in in and ran it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

It can be cleaned up with soap and water, if it drips on floor going into a house


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> Just for general information I emailed "Plumbers Tools" and asked how to lubricate my new flex shaft since they ship it dry. They said they use Machine oil because it remains stable in high heat. He also stated some people use graphite grease. He also stated I could use compressor oil or paraffin oil.
> 
> For my homemade flex shaft I just used marine grade grease. I will probably use compressor oil since I have a couple of quarts already.
> 
> Hope this info is helpful.


While searching for flex shaft options I saw you mentioned your home made. How is it holding up? Can you pls share the details? Thanks


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> *Sectional Drain Cleaning Cables Compatible with Ridgid® Cables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This cable right here. Is it innercore ? The 5/8 close wound


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> This cable right here. Is it innercore ? The 5/8 close wound


It's a tighter wound hollow core cable. I think rothenberger has a 5/8 cable with a plastic core but it's probably pretty expensive. Maybe give Allen j Coleman a call


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I might just go with the tighter wound. What you think ?

Significant roots are not a big problem under slabs here. Almost every stoppage is toilet paper from low flow toilets and or combined with cast iron. Single occupant usually, old lady or kids using tons of thick paper. A pipe full of dried paper can be a problem……


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I might just go with the tighter wound. What you think ?
> 
> Significant roots are not a big problem under slabs here. Almost every stoppage is toilet paper from low flow toilets and or combined with cast iron. Single occupant usually, old lady or kids using tons of thick paper. A pipe full of dried paper can be a problem……


I've run into smaller roots with the sdt cable and was fine same with thick paper and waste under a home. The hollow core 5/8 does ok with those but against larger roots or phucked up fittings you'll need something beefier. The thing about tight wound cable is it doesn't feed well on a drill. On what to do or not to do with the 5/8 hollow core my best advice would be not to attempt anything with it you wouldn't attempt with a 3/8 inner core drum cable(besides toilets, you can run a 5/8 sectional through a toilet without breaking it. It's what I do on wall hung stools)


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

HaiNhi said:


> While searching for flex shaft options I saw you mentioned your home made. How is it holding up? Can you pls share the details? Thanks


I use general wire and spring 3/8" inner core cable, inside 1/2" pex b tubing it flexible enough and stiff enough for a sewer and just use the carbide or plane flex shaft cutters for 3/8" or the millimeter size 8mm I think. What I found that works really well is the hd 10" lengths of 5/8" ridgid sectional cable with t slot carbide cutters that are sized for the pipe. ridgid 51317 5/8" x 10 heavy wind sectionals.


----------

